# "Official" Super Smash Bros for Wii U and 3DS discussion thread



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Spoiler



Nintendo haters please don't post here.



I am super excited for this game!!

Official Site ? Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS and Wii U

People from Namco (key members from the Gundam, Tales and Tekken team), Sora and supposedly HAL Labs are working on this game. They are colloquially referred to as Team Smash.

This game looks really exciting!

Confirmed characters (franchise):

Villager *New* (Animal Crossing)
Wii Fit Trainer *New* (Wii Fit)
Megaman *New* (Megaman)
Mario (I don't need to mention anything here)
Link (The Legend of Zelda)
Donkey Kong (Do I need to say anything?)
Samus (Metroid)
Kirby (Kirby)
Pikachu (Pokemon)
Fox McCloud (Starfox)
Bowser (Mario)
Pit (Kid Icarus)

Trailers:







I think I'm gonna get both versions of the game, lol


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello, you've crash landed on a different section...
Go here

Consoles


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hello, you've crash landed on a different section...
> Go here
> 
> Consoles



No I've not.



			
				Forum description said:
			
		

> Gamerz.
> 
> Whether it's on a PC, *console*, on your phone or in your browser, we all love games. Reviews, walkthroughs, *consoles*, easter eggs, cheats, etc., should be posted here.



I'm discussing games, not platforms


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

PC fanboy Heart Burn


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Super Smash Bros for Wii U and 3DS discussion thread*

Developer Direct for the two games:



Actual gameplay footage, MegaMan vs Mario:


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay...why was this thread moved?

Mods, fix the description of the gamerz section please.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Okay...*why was this thread moved?
> *
> Mods, fix the description of the gamerz section please.



PC fanboy Heart Burn


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PC fanboy Heart Burn



No offence to the nintendo fans, but do you really think PC fanboys give a $hit about those games? I mean, nintendo games, seriously? 
If it was uncharted or last of us, its another story.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No offence to the nintendo fans, but do you really think PC fanboys give a $hit about those games? I mean, nintendo games, seriously?
> If it was uncharted or last of us, its another story.



No,it offends the ego of the Master Race TDFians if some peasant game appears in "Gamerz"


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Super Smash Bros for Wii U and 3DS discussion thread*



cyborg47 said:


> No offence to the nintendo fans, but do you really think PC fanboys give a $hit about those games? I mean, nintendo games, seriously?
> If it was uncharted or last of us, its another story.



As a member of the very same PC master race that you're referring to, I will say that I care deeply about Nintendo platform games

*i.imgur.com/umXvuuc.png


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Super Smash Bros for Wii U and 3DS discussion thread*



Extreme Gamer said:


> *i.imgur.com/umXvuuc.png



*i.imgur.com/j43F9A7.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/bYQkqU7.jpg


----------

